# I've got one too and Two weeks early



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Picked up my 3.2 this afternoon just a quick note to let you all know 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats mate,

Get some pics up when you can!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get a picture of - specially if you have the std 18s on


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Get a picture of - specially if you have the std 18s on


Here's mine with standard 18"s awaiting collection the day after you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

old meets new


----------



## dillonw (Apr 14, 2006)

I have to say, that looks stunning !!

For a moment i thought it was the phantom black but then noticed your signature.

Love the way the light shows up the lines, excellent


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thankyou


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

looks GREAT


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks great very nice colour when you see it on real pictures.

I like your sneekers also .... 8)


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Woah, cherish those pictures and take as many as you can before:

a) it rains
b) you have to wash it!

Congrats by the way and I'm getting extremely twitchy now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> Woah, cherish those pictures and take as many as you can before:
> 
> a) it rains
> b) you have to wash it!
> ...


Its ok i use Swissoll 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whoops clicked that twice


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

looks v. nice

i love the interior colour 8)


----------



## exodont (Sep 10, 2006)

Really fabulous colour!! 8) And very classy contrasting interior. 8)

Wish I'd had the nerve to spec that rather than boring ol' silver. Hope you enjoy all the admiring glances...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't work out if its got MR from the angle. Turbines do look better on dark colours.

I do like the colour combo too - Just wish they'd put black carpets in and i would have had it. Be sure to do a review when you finish swissoling it, else i'll be signing up your emails address to the sunderland supports club


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> One of the best colour combinations IMO. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Can't work out if its got MR from the angle. Turbines do look better on dark colours.
> 
> I do like the colour combo too - Just wish they'd put black carpets in and i would have had it. Be sure to do a review when you finish swissoling it, else i'll be signing up your emails address to the sunderland supports club


Yes it has MR and you can tell the difference between the two settings, sport is a lot firmer .Wish I'd had the car last week ,then again I need to run it in a least a little first


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:


A rubber mat shop :wink: Look's stunning Andrew.bet you cant wait for the next meeting 

ps glad Vall's back on the road to recovery did you buy her the flower's :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:


You mean after spending all that dosh, Audi couldn't even throw in a set of rubber mats? :wink:

I'd go for the genuine Audi ones, for the best fit.

Car looks stunning BTW.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:
> ...


of course I did (well I paid for the car)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:
> ...


I got a full tank of petrol though :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Your car looks stunning mate. Very nice colour combination and I'm happy I ordered it.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Love the outside colour. I'm afraid that with kids, the interior is a no no. 
Also agree with other that the turbines look a lot nicer on dark colours.

My local dealer has a condor grey with turbines and it looks green, dull and does nowt for me.

I wish I'd stuck with DSB, but happy with my silver


----------



## ValTT (Jun 18, 2006)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > ps wheres the best place for rubber mats :wink:
> ...


 The nice man at Tyneside Audi (Paul Jones very very good service if anyone wants a car see him) organised the flowers.Dont listen to a word mag says :lol:


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

what a lovely car with nice wheels, interior is light and airy......only one problem, it's very easy to get dirty!!! you may have to clean it quite often, with a pair of very clean shoes, you probably enjoy cleaning it anyway......


----------



## mrmyagi (Aug 1, 2006)

DSB looks fantastic, I am starting to doubt if phantom black was the right colour now.......... :? 
having said that, i do think the light interior would be a nightmare to keep clean................
maybe black on black is not such a bad call after all.........
:wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats on getting your car 

What a stunning combination of colours

I hate to say this, but ... I think (your) Luxor Beige looks better with DSB than (my) light grey! Now, where's the leather colourant?

If you find any proper mats, LET ME KNOW !!!

Bet you don't stop smiling for a week....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratualations on your new car 8) . The colour combination looks stunning. Very classy  8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

You utter utter [please insert expletive]!! That is most undoubtably the best colour! And now I have to change my pants. 

I am sooooo glad I dropped the DVD sat nav. Waiting another 5 weeks will be bad enough.


----------



## SCUDO (May 24, 2006)

Car looks fab - colours gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> I like your sneekers also .... 8)


How do you know, you can hardly see the fuckers.  :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

vagman said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > I like your sneekers also .... 8)
> ...


I know what they look like and I couldn't see them :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm alway's curious to the people behind the post Vagman.

I have respect for wallsendmag, he shows himself. When i showed my face several day's ago, everybody was screaming ....oeehhh and aaaaaaarghh 8) 
On a dutch forum whe have a membersection where you can see everyone. And it's quit nice, too see the complete Muppetshow on one forum.

I think i wil go running to the dealer in mij running-outfit when i'm collect my new car, it's only 45 minutes running from my home. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Karcsi said:


> And now I have to change my pants.


 :lol: OMG too TMI :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

congrats - looking good. what luck getting it 2 weeks early.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Rebel said:


> I'm alway's curious to the people behind the post Vagman.
> 
> I have respect for wallsendmag, he shows himself. When i showed my face several day's ago, everybody was screaming ....oeehhh and aaaaaaarghh 8)
> On a dutch forum whe have a membersection where you can see everyone. And it's quit nice, too see the complete Muppetshow on one forum.
> ...


ten miles is a long way to run to pick up the new car :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Andrew, do you know why it was two weeks early? Just mis-information from the dealer / CS, or did the factory bring it forward?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Andrew, do you know why it was two weeks early? Just mis-information from the dealer / CS, or did the factory bring it forward?


I dont know ,I was moaning to Audi UK cs all the previous week about the spec and not being able to get the Auto pack until next Feb . We only got back from the states at the end of September and were given the 26th as a delivery date then I had an email last Tuesday asking if I wanted it today


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Wierd. Something clearly amiss between CS and Germany. Well, I'm sure you won't be complaining!  I hope they are just as 'efficient' with my car.


----------

